
'Mario Maker' Level Has Been Played 2.6M Times and Never Beaten - minimaxir
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9kxnd3/this-mario-maker-level-has-been-played-26-million-times-and-never-beaten
======
DerekL
Here's a video related to this.

Is it Possible to Upload an Impossible Level in Super Mario Maker?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D5i3K5-QxM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D5i3K5-QxM)

------
vikramkr
I love that stuff like this is a thing. Humans are awesome sometimes, and our
ability to turn a bit of silliness into a cultural moment is an example of
that.

